# Summer



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok well I have a mini mare that we got from camelot last year around this time. She has been getting bigger and bigger like down and out! So the other day I was out the and I saw something kicking from inside so. It looks like she pregnant! It's any day now! So I was wondering if any of you have been throw this. And also I though I would just do a foaling thread from Summer. I will keep y'all update!


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Pics? And she should have a vet out.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations on your impending foal.

A vet check is a very good idea.

And yes, pictures would be lovely


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Unless the kicking movement was below the belly by the udder or at the tail head, the movement can be just guts (gut movement is frequently mistaken as foal movement). Get a vet out for an internal examination as that is the only way to know that the mare is in foal before the baby is born (unless there are kicks at the tail head or underneath by the udder as only a baby can move those areas from inside)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Here are pictures. https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104727549084565043889/albums/6132124362622381265


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Do you have pictures of her teats? That'd probably tell some more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104727549084565043889/albums/6132133070883271265


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Panel fencing is not appropriate for foals, especially a mini foal.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Do you all think shes in foal?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I cannot see the pictures, but if you have had her a year, she is getting pretty close to overdue.....her udder should be fully engorged. I would have the vet look at her, at least so he/she knows to be expecting a call. The foal will need veterinary care as soon as it is born, especially since the mare had no prenatal care.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

greentree said:


> I cannot see the pictures, but if you have had her a year, she is getting pretty close to overdue.....her udder should be fully engorged. I would have the vet look at her, at least so he/she knows to be expecting a call. The foal will need veterinary care as soon as it is born, especially since the mare had no prenatal care.


At a year wouldn't she already be overdue?


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

She has the best care ever here! We had someone look at her today and she said it could be 2 days or 2 weeks!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Did she look like this when you got her? I doubt she's prego. She doesn't look that big. She probably either full of worms or full of food.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Luv equins said:


> She has the best care ever here! We had someone look at her today and she said it could be 2 days or 2 weeks!


Greentree meant prenatal care, (that means before giving birth) which she did not have.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Luv equins said:


> She has the best care ever here! We had someone look at her today and she said it could be 2 days or 2 weeks!


"Someone" like, a vet?


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

When the posters are talking about not having prenatal care, I am sure they are not thinking about the daily general care you provide to your horse. I immediately thought of the lack of prenatal care as typically when breeding a mare a vet will confirm at the beginning of the pregnancy that there is on one foal and check the overall health of the mare. There are also vaccines that a mare receives to prevent illness and disease that could cause problems with the foal. Mares who have been bred before will bag up this time of year and express milk like they are ready to deliver, but are not actually pregnant. I currently have one that is doing this very thing and she is absolutely not pregnant.

May I ask how they confirmed she was preggers and do you know if she has been bred before? If you have had her over a year and has not foaled then she is past due, gestation for a mini mare is about 320 days and normal full size mare is around 340, so if you have owned her over a year that would not add up unless she was exposed to a stud after you bought her. 

If she is pregnant do you have a vet on call? If you have never dealt with a newborn foal you should have vet on call and educate yourself on what to do. You should have iodine on hand to dip the umbilical cord to prevent infection and know what to do if the foal doesn't stand and nurse within the first hour. Most important you should read up on what NOT to do with that foal.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.clevelandequine.com/pdf/Vaccine Protocol for Pregnant Mares.pdf


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

CA VA shooter said:


> When the posters are talking about not having prenatal care, I am sure they are not thinking about the daily general care you provide to your horse. I immediately thought of the lack of prenatal care as typically when breeding a mare a vet will confirm at the beginning of the pregnancy that there is on one foal and check the overall health of the mare. There are also vaccines that a mare receives to prevent illness and disease that could cause problems with the foal. Mares who have been bred before will bag up this time of year and express milk like they are ready to deliver, but are not actually pregnant. I currently have one that is doing this very thing and she is absolutely not pregnant.
> 
> May I ask how they confirmed she was preggers and do you know if she has been bred before? If you have had her over a year and has not foaled then she is past due, gestation for a mini mare is about 320 days and normal full size mare is around 340, so if you have owned her over a year that would not add up unless she was exposed to a stud after you bought her.
> 
> If she is pregnant do you have a vet on call? If you have never dealt with a newborn foal you should have vet on call and educate yourself on what to do. You should have iodine on hand to dip the umbilical cord to prevent infection and know what to do if the foal doesn't stand and nurse within the first hour. Most important you should read up on what NOT to do with that foal.


The OP doesn't vaccinate for anything, ever. I wonder if she even has a vet because even a vet with wet ink on their license knows better & would have brought up at least tetanus., not to mention a mini a month over due.
I'm hoping that mare just has a belly full of worms.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

natisha said:


> The OP doesn't vaccinate for anything, ever. I wonder if she even has a vet because even a vet with wet ink on their license knows better & would have brought up at least tetanus., not to mention a mini a month over due.
> I'm hoping that mare just has a belly full of worms.


Oh great, well lets just hope that no unvaccinated horses leave that property. I couldn't even begin to explain the wrath I would bring upon someone if my horses contracted something because an unvaccinated horse was in a public place.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

With a mini the risk of problems and foal death during delivery are much larger than they are with "regular" horses. At this stage in the game, ultrasound would be a challenge and depending on the size of the mare the vet may not be able to palpate the foal. My bet is that the diatomaceous earth deworming is not working.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

rookie said:


> With a mini the risk of problems and foal death during delivery are much larger than they are with "regular" horses. At this stage in the game, ultrasound would be a challenge and depending on the size of the mare the vet may not be able to palpate the foal. My bet is that the diatomaceous earth deworming is not working.


I won't bet against you.:lol:


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm so glad she not vaccinated! Yes she is in foal! She is not overdue! Right on time. Any day now. Yea I know minis have problems then bigger horses. Because we do all this crazy breeding (not me). If anythin the vaccines would totally mess them up! If we have ANY problems we will call are vet. And we are give her diatomaceous earth and thats helping a lot! No stupid dewormer. Happy health pony she is!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Luv equins said:


> I'm so glad she not vaccinated! Yes she is in foal! She is not overdue! Right on time. Any day now. Yea I know minis have problems then bigger horses. Because we do all this crazy breeding (not me). If anythin the vaccines would totally mess them up! If we have ANY problems we will call are vet.


Did you even READ any of the links to proper mare care? Do you think people just make that stuff up for fun?
If you had her a year how could she not be overdue unless you bred her? It's really simple math.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Luv equins said:


> I'm so glad she not vaccinated! Yes she is in foal! She is not overdue! Right on time. Any day now. Yea I know minis have problems then bigger horses. Because we do all this crazy breeding (not me). If anythin the vaccines would totally mess them up! If we have ANY problems we will call are vet. And we are give her diatomaceous earth and thats helping a lot! No stupid dewormer. Happy health pony she is!


No one, not even an equine reproduction specialized vet or the most experienced breeder, can visually look at a horse/mini and know 100% that they are in foal without seeing feet sticking out. How do you know she is pregnant and due anytime? Do you know the stallion who covered her and have a breeding date? 

Many forum members have come to the breeding section with mares that look pregnant, have large udders and wonder if their new mare is about to drop a foal. After an internal examination done by a vet, some of those mares are pregnant and some are not pregnant (regardless of seeing "kicks" between the rib cage and hip as what they witnessed was only gut movement)

In the early spring, hormones are at an all time high, mares may bag up, produce milk, and be extra moody.

And about vaccines and wormer, talk to your vet about your concerns. Trust your vet because you depend on them on all medical emergencies concerning your animals.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

She is all bagged up and has been getting bigger and bigger. She is pregnant and she is not overdue. She is fine.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

natisha said:


> Did you even READ any of the links to proper mare care? Do you think people just make that stuff up for fun?
> If you had her a year how could she not be overdue unless you bred her? It's really simple math.


Did you read? We did not bred her. We got her the day of summer!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Luv equins said:


> She is all bagged up and has been getting bigger and bigger. She is pregnant and she is not overdue. She is fine.


Ever heard of a false pregnancy? Mares can get every detail of pregnancy including shape of belly, fully bagged, jello butt and labor but never actually produce a foal. To not be overdue means you know the breeding date, otherwise you are only guessing. Also, reconsider vaccines and how you worm her, you are putting her at a higher risk (as well as foal she might be carrying) by not vaccinating and using dewormers that are safe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> No one, not even an equine reproduction specialized vet or the most experienced breeder, can visually look at a horse/mini and know 100% that they are in foal without seeing feet sticking out. How do you know she is pregnant and due anytime? Do you know the stallion who covered her and have a breeding date?
> 
> Many forum members have come to the breeding section with mares that look pregnant, have large udders and wonder if their new mare is about to drop a foal. After an internal examination done by a vet, some of those mares are pregnant and some are not pregnant (regardless of seeing "kicks" between the rib cage and hip as what they witnessed was only gut movement)
> 
> ...


We got her from camlot! It does not seen like you know much. She is very in foal.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Luv equins said:


> We got her from camlot! It does not seen like you know much. She is very in foal.


Get an ultrasound done and show us the proof. Otherwise we'll just wait to see no foal come.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Assuming she is in foal - you don't know how big the sire was so you don't know if she could have a really bad time birthing a foal from a much bigger stallion - she could even be in foal to a donkey
You've had no ultra-sound so you don't know if she might be having twins
You've never used any worming methods that actually work (sorry DE does not work but keep on drinking that Koolaid if you want too) however she came from Camelot so is probably loaded with parasites and they can cross the placenta shortly before birth into the foal and can also be shed through her milk supply
QUOTE:
_The larvae of the intestinal threadworm, Strongyloides westeri. can migrate to the mammary gland and be passed to the foal through the milk. Strongyloides westeri can cause diarrhea in foals and may predispose the foal to other intestinal problems. Many veterinarians recommend the mare receive an Ivermectin dewormer within 12 hours of delivery to minimize the risk of transferring this parasite. Breeders report that this protocol helps to prevent foal scours. Most commercially available dewormers are safe for use in pregnant mares, however, it is always recommended to check the product label before administering a dewormer or any other product to a pregnant mare. _
You've also never had this mare vaccinated for Tetanus and if she tears at all giving birth she's going to be at a really high risk of contracting it - and that could result in a very painful death for her and you left with an orphan foal


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry luv, but you have no clue what the aftermath of not vaccinating/deworming properly is. Other members here have seen it and are trying to prevent your horse to go through it. THEY CARE. Without your mare being vaccinated or wormed, the foal is at a HIGH risk - if there even is a foal - and he could eventually die ALONG with your mare....and the rest of your horses.

Sorry, but you're too stubborn to help your horses. Not getting an ultrasound to start with.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Assuming she is in foal - you don't know how big the sire was so you don't know if she could have a really bad time birthing a foal from a much bigger stallion - she could even be in foal to a donkey
> You've had no ultra-sound so you don't know if she might be having twins
> You've never used any worming methods that actually work (sorry DE does not work but keep on drinking that Koolaid if you want too) however she came from Camelot so is probably loaded with parasites and they can cross the placenta shortly before birth into the foal and can also be shed through her milk supply
> QUOTE:
> ...


No orphan if tetanus enters through the umbilical cord.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Having a vet on call is great but the foal is only viable for about 45 minutes so unless they have the bat mobile or live next door they won't make it on time. Unless you had a vet palpate and determine the size of the foal than bagging up and secreting milk are not guarantees. Heck I know a goat that was producing milk, large in the udder, large in body etc. The goat had never been near a male goat, it was a false pregnancy. The goat than got mastitis from the milk so just cause you have milk does not mean you have or are having a baby.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You do know mini's are high risk pregnancies right?


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

farmpony84 said:


> You do know mini's are high risk pregnancies right?


Oh yea.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, usually when people get rude and up in peoples business on here, I am astounded. This time, I am astounded at the OP, not the replies. I am breeding my pony this summer and some people on here don't think it's a good idea. I am young, I am not the most experienced person in the world, first time having a prego mare, etc etc etc. But here's where I am different from you. I care. She will have ultrasounds several times during her pregnancy, vaccines several times, will actually be dewormed and healthy. She will have several exams. She will actually be taken care of. I'm sorry, but vaccines ARE important. I don't know how you would think she is better off without, especially since both her and her foal (if she has one) are way more vulnerable without them. Ultrasounds, exams, etc. need to be done. You don't even know anything about her "pregnancy" That, and if she were pregnant, wouldn't you have noticed something was 'off' before? Sorry, I don't usually agree with being rude/so blunt on this forum, but here I had to make an exception. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Wanted to clarify above post. By taking care of, I don't mean throwing some hay out and going, "Hmmm...yeah, definitely pregnant." I mean vaccines, farrier, vets, equine specialists, ultrasounds, exams, pregnant mare supplements, things that pregnant mares need especially.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Just out of curiosity what is your reasoning behind not vaccinating/worming? I dearly hope this is not similar to the 'autistic children caused by the flu vaccine' I'm not an expert on breeding or veterinary care but I am fairly certain that worming and vaccines are basic to any good care no matter the status of the horse.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

lostastirrup said:


> Just out of curiosity what is your reasoning behind not vaccinating/worming? I dearly hope this is not similar to the 'autistic children caused by the flu vaccine' I'm not an expert on breeding or veterinary care but I am fairly certain that worming and vaccines are basic to any good care no matter the status of the horse.


First of all this was for Summer and some good nice advice. There are to many to say. Try looking up foal born without leg.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Luv equins said:


> Did you read? We did not bred her. We got her the day of summer!



I'm confused - you said in your first post you got her around this time last year and here you say you got her the (first??) day of Summer - Do you mean the (first??) day of _Spring_? If you did mean Spring, she's really overdue if she was in foal when you got her. 

And please do some scholarly, not google, research on vaccines and using DE for dewormer. Not only is DE not effective for parasites, but it has a high risk factor for colic. Do you have a foaling kit ready if she is in fact in foal?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

QUOTE: _Try looking up foal born without leg. _
You need to stop behaving like a sponge soaking up nonsense like that
A responsible breeder will plan the pregnancy from day 1
The mare will already be utd on all shots, blood tests and worming programs
Any worming done during the pregnancy is done in strict accordance with the instructions given on the leaflet that comes with each wormer - so if it was not advised during certain times in the fetal development you wouldn't use it.
In actual fact if a mare was well managed and kept in a well run facility there would be no need at all to worm her during pregnancy other than at the end with the appropriate product to reduce risks of any worms passing through into the foal - by which time it would be fully developed anyway 
I prefer to put my trust in science and not in magikal fairy dust remedies that have no clinical trials or research to show they are effective or safe


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Looked that up and still have no idea why you would be against vaccines... Why don't YOU try looking up the effects of an unvaccinated broodmare.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Here is a quote:

"Some owners mistakenly think their horses don’t need vaccines if they never leave the farm. Others shy away from vaccinating in an effort to cut costs or because they consider vaccines a “toxin” they don’t want to put in their animals.

“We see problems when animals are not vaccinated. In these hard economic times, we’ve seen larger numbers of Eastern Encephalitis and West Nile cases because owners may have been trying to save money by not vaccinating,” says Dr. Vaala. “Eastern Encephalitis has high fatality rates of greater than 95% and with West Nile, a horse can survive but may have lingering neurological issues. We know what can happen when you don’t vaccinate and you don’t want to play with these risks."


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I did google that thing about the foal with no front legs and (if it is even true and not some troll) it was allegedly caused by the West Nile Virus vaccine
If that was the case then the blame lies on the owner and not on the vaccine as it is not approved for use in pregnant mares until 4 to 6 weeks before the foal is due - and that would only be done then if the mare wasn't previously utd or there was a local risk factor involved. By that time the foal would already be fully developed
The only time a vet would administer during pregnancy before the last 4 to 6 weeks would be if the risk of contracting the disease outweighed the well being of the foal - a local outbreak
So often in these things it's someone who couldn't be bothered to read the instructions trying to blame everyone and everything but their own stupidity or laziness


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I agree Jaydee, in order for a vaccine to cause a developmental issue like that it would have to be administered very early in development think month 4 or so. Which would be on an owner not be responsible for either knowing the mare was pregnant or not understanding vaccinations at all.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Why do you all think shes not in foal?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

> Well all kind that's she not in foal? Well see is. Try and tell I don't think she in foal. Then why did I kicking all around her udder?


slow down and try some grammar... that was practically indistinguishable.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Luv equins said:


> Why do you all think shes not in foal?


1. She doesn't look much like it.
2. If she is then she's probably WAY overdue.
3. You haven't got an ultrasound done.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Luv equins said:


> Why do you all think shes not in foal?


1) Because math. If you got her this time last year, that's a year or more gestation which is way too long for a mini (and most full sized horses as well). You still haven't clarified when you got her. 

2) In the picture you posted at the beginning, she doesn't look like it, nor does she have much of an udder in those photos.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

We got her at Camelot last year around June 21. They are pregnant 11 months. She would be due in April or May.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Luv equins said:


> We got her at Camelot last year around June 21. They are pregnant 11 months. She would be due in April or May.


You cannot say they "are pregnant" without an internal vet exam that says there is something in there. All you can do without the internal exam is to guess and lose sleep on a maybe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Well thank you all for your good and bad advice. We know she is very in foal.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Luv equins said:


> Well thank you all for your good and bad advice. We know she is very in foal.


If you know she is in foal without any vet exam, why do you ask complete strangers if they think the mare/s are pregnant? 

I did not see any bad advice. If you think following proper vaccine practices and deworming schedules are bad advice, why do vets vaccinate and deworm horses? Does that mean the vet you rely on for emergencies is hurting horses with vaccines and dewormer? You might want to take a few moments and reevaluate how close minded you are about vaccines and dewormer. The horror stories about NOT deworming and vaccinating outnumber the horror stories of allergic reactions or imporper use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

wasting your breath on this one:shock: every one of her threads is the same, it is obvious her insight & knowledge is limited. Just acts like a know all child,which she probably is{child that is}.:-o
Attention seeking seems to be her main objective....which apparently she does a good job of:thumbsup: ,so there i can give her credit for that:wink:


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> If you know she is in foal without any vet exam, why do you ask complete strangers if they think the mare/s are pregnant?
> 
> I did not see any bad advice. If you think following proper vaccine practices and deworming schedules are bad advice, why do vets vaccinate and deworm horses? Does that mean the vet you rely on for emergencies is hurting horses with vaccines and dewormer? You might want to take a few moments and reevaluate how close minded you are about vaccines and dewormer. The horror stories about NOT deworming and vaccinating outnumber the horror stories of allergic reactions or imporper use.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Money Money Money


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

For the sake of all involved, I dearly hope this is a phantom pregnancy because this sounds like disaster in the making if it's not.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We actually have no clue if your mare is pregnant or not - it isn't something anyone can detect using some sort of psychic powers over the internet
Given that she came from Camelot then its possible that she is - I personally wouldn't buy a horse from that place but if I did and it was a mare then the first thing I'd do (other than quarantine it for a while) would be to have a vet do a pregnancy test on it and if it was positive depending on the time frame I'd have the foal aborted 
If your mare is indeed in foal then at least spend some money and find out how big the foal is and if there's only one foal. The last thing you need is a mare that's so small dying in agony because she can't birth a foal from a much bigger stallion or twins that are going to need extra care
Even if we all tell you she's in foal we can't help you if things go terribly wrong
That's what a vet is there for and its always better to have your vet mentally prepared for an imminent foaling that could have complications and then keep them on 'speed dial' just in case


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Alright, so Camelot's page is extremely easy to look up and verify information. I'm guessing this is your mare from the sold 6/18/2014 folder. This is the description from said mare:

"SOLD
Hip #421 14 yr old 36 inches *AMHR Registered* sorrel mini mare. $300.00 Was nervous in the pen, but warmed up to me once she realized I had treats, but was wary of sudden movements. She allowed me touch her ears but was skeptical about picking up her feet. Led thru the ring

Total with fees and tax $445.50

Picture day notes: While a little nervous about being caught, she warmed up quick and she posed really well for her photos today! She may have done some in-hand work before, as she stretched her neck out and posed for us."


















Now, Camelot is usually VERY good about notifying if a horse has been exposed to a stud. Sure, there may be oopsies, but it would have been your job when you acquired the mare to have her fully checked over. And coming from an auction yard that would have been one of my very first orders of business while the mare was quarantined.

And I shudder at the vaccine refusal. Because SCIENCE. My job is in the research industry. It makes my head hurt when people are so against such needed items!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm certain all the horses sold through Camelot had to have a current Coggins so maybe the seller's details are on that in which case maybe contact them to ask if she was sold 'in foal' and if so when she was covered and to what
Of course things can happen at the sale yard so the deed could have taken place there............


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Camelot very often has the pony/mini studs loose with the pony/mini mares. They don't separate them at ALL. CHW never mentions it, but it happens every week there is a small stud. New managers are even worst as they have a ton of mini studs.

Still doesn't excuse the OP from not getting the mare checked over after purchase. Was she even QT'd?


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

EliRose said:


> Camelot very often has the pony/mini studs loose with the pony/mini mares. They don't separate them at ALL. CHW never mentions it, but it happens every week there is a small stud. New managers are even worst as they have a ton of mini studs.
> 
> Still doesn't excuse the OP from not getting the mare checked over after purchase. Was she even QT'd?


QT'd????


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Luv equins said:


> QT'd????


Quarantined. Kept separate from other animals so she won't give them diseases and what not. Perfect time to have the vet check the horse out and tell you when its okay to end the QT.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Quarantined. Separated from other horses for thirty some days in case of illness.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Haha Roman, at first I thought I had double posted!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

There she was not. Her she is and still is.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

You still have her in quarantine after almost a YEAR? _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

:-( Not a good situation for this poor thing. This is just bad news all around.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yikes, just yikes.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Wow, simply wow, read this through and its the best drama I have read/seen all year lol. I'm curious to see the worm baby thats brewing in this poor horse. 

I remember back when we were breeding, BYBing none the less, very scary. We were behind on our vaccs and one of our foals got tetanus from licking the ground. Its so easy and so sad when it happens. She lived but we should have put her down, she was very stunted and lost almost all of her muscle and it never fully came back. So to see someone so NEGLIGENT is both horrifying and infuriating. I bet your horses are packed with worms. 

If that is what a pregnant horse looks like, then my old arabian who have a hay belly is most certainly going to pop and day......


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm sorry but that mini was in better shape when she was at Camelot then she is now. All I see is a horribly nasty worm belly.

I really wish people like the OP were banned from owning horses. It makes me sick to see then fall for such nonsense as vaccines are bad and de worming is dangerous.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Any "foal" yet?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

How is Summer doing?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

This is a classic case of not knowing enough to know what you don't know.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thread closed


----------

